# Good News, Tom Hooker is history



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Guys, I called Chesapeake Beach today and I was surprised to hear that the Tom Hooker has been sold and a new head boat is in the harbor. You can see the new boat on the Rod and Reel site. For those who miss "Captain" Tom Rials, he's back running the Hooker charter boat in CB.

They said the medium spots were in.

Stan


----------

